

Senator threats flood constitutional reform with automatic generator of amendments - tacone
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.corriere.it%2Ftecnologia%2Fcyber-cultura%2F15_agosto_09%2Farticle-spinning-l-arma-tecnologica-calderoli-contro-governo-a327e138-3e96-11e5-9ebf-dac2328c7227.shtml&edit-text=

======
tacone
Original link here (Italian): [http://www.corriere.it/tecnologia/cyber-
cultura/15_agosto_09...](http://www.corriere.it/tecnologia/cyber-
cultura/15_agosto_09/article-spinning-l-arma-tecnologica-calderoli-contro-
governo-a327e138-3e96-11e5-9ebf-dac2328c7227.shtml)

This was to funny not to submit. I wonder if this kind of trick has already
been attempted in other countries.

~~~
qrendel
Next up: government structured by genetic algorithm.

------
mig39
So it's like an automated filibuster?

~~~
tacone
He threatened to flood the votings with millions of automatically generated
amendments in order to stop it.

(the process would require to _print them_ , and the have the officials
process them, and then bring each one of them to the chambers)

